# Katie's House, September, 2014



## Wakey Lad (Sep 21, 2014)

Visited a few weeks ago with Mr Beardy 

Built in 1704 and later extensively renovated, the Hall is Grade I Listed. 

The building fell into disrepair and was saved from demolition in 1980.

In 2005 plans were submitted to convert the hall into retirement care flats.

Was a quite explore - Afterwards we hit the local shop for a pork pie and beefy space raiders breakfast which was paid for by the bearded fella.




















 











Thanks for looking​


----------



## skankypants (Sep 21, 2014)

Nice to see it at a diffrent view,nicely done pal


----------



## Mr beady (Sep 21, 2014)

Thought this was jonos house? Or hall W ? Good pictures g and thanks for the invite and hanging around when I didn't wake up on time


----------



## mockingbird (Sep 22, 2014)

Wonderful perspective on this place, brilliant stuff


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 22, 2014)

Awesome photos of this awesome place. Glad to see its still doable!  and not thrashed


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice to see see its still in one piece and great pics.


----------



## Onmyown (Sep 23, 2014)

Tremendous location and stunning shots, thanks for sharing...


----------



## cunningplan (Sep 23, 2014)

Stunning plan & photos, thanks for posting


----------



## GPSJim (Sep 23, 2014)

What a great building, pictured well! Thanks.


----------



## thescreamreview (Sep 24, 2014)

Amazing shots, fantastic explore on this place. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 25, 2014)

Great to see what the outside looks like thanx for that!...lovely shots too, good to see its not been tagged everywhere!


----------



## Will Knot (Oct 11, 2014)

Some smart images there mate...thanks for postin' ;0)


----------



## WiNgNuTz (Oct 15, 2014)

Some fantastic pics there pal, love the old red telephone box in the hallway!


----------



## Red Mole (Oct 17, 2014)

Great set of pics there. This one is on my to do list for sure!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Catmandoo (Oct 19, 2014)

Love this place... Never turing to see this place and all the reports that have been done.


----------

